

I don't care about user experience - lassej
http://parming-insecurity.qapacity.com/hollow-words/2452/i-dont-care-about-user-experience/

======
ThinkWriteMute
_What I don't agree with is bying a screwdriver with an ergonomic hello-kitty
handle that massages your hands and soul (and certain vocal cords) by subsonic
vibrations and claim that the experience of using it fully weights up the
asteroid-shaped price._

That would be Features, Bob, not User Experience. If you can't tell UX from
... _features_ then I'm not quite sure how the rest of your post is going to
stand up.

 _What I can't understand is the people that like the "user experience" - a
horoscope-like vague phrase that can blend into any kind of posh attitude - to
describe what they apparently enjoy in a certain tool, brand or lifestyle._

Well, that answers that.

